# "CTF" um die Dhünntalsperre im Bergischen Land



## ares1000 (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo an alle Touren begeisterten,

nach langen und zähen, aber fairen, Verhandlung mit den offiziellen Stellen haben wir die Genehmigung für eine Country Touren Fahrt um die Dünntalsperre im Bergischen Land bekommen.  

Hier erst mal die Eckdaten:

Termin für die Veranstaltung ist der 06. September 2015!

Start und Ziel ist in Wermelskirchen, voraussichtlich an/in der Kattwinkelschen Fabrik.

Es wird zwei Strecken geben, wobei die lange Variante zwei mal um die Dhünntalsperre führt.
Die kurze Strecke ist 42 km lang und wird ca. 830 hm haben.
Die Lange Strecke hat bei 71 km 1410 hm.

Es wird zu der Veranstaltung natürlich auch eine Webseite geben.

Wir freuen uns auf/über Eure Resonanz und Anmedungen.


----------



## SteffenSG (9. Juli 2015)

Und wo kann man sich anmelden?
Gibt es schon eine Homepage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ares1000 (9. Juli 2015)

Homepage wird gerade noch gebaut. 

Platzreservierungen können aber auch hier vorgenommen werden.


----------



## Milsani (9. Juli 2015)

Respekt dafür das ihr die Genehmigung erhalten habt!
Ich bin dabei

M.


----------



## Tapir (9. Juli 2015)

Hoffe das geht auch wirklich über die Bühne. Nicht das ein Specht , Kröte oder sonstwas irgendwo brütet


----------



## ares1000 (9. Juli 2015)

Mal die Kröte nicht an die Wand.


----------



## ares1000 (11. Juli 2015)

'N Abend

wäre es wohl interessant für Teilnehmer sich für die Tour ein Testbike am Start/Ziel Bereich reservieren zu können um dann die CTF damit fahren zu können?

Wir arbeiten gerade an dieser Option und schauen gerade ob wir Hersteller finden die Interesse hätten entsprechend Testbikes zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## SteffenSG (13. Juli 2015)

Ja wäre auf jeden Fall von Interesse gerne auch gegen einen kleinen Unkostenbeitrag würde ich das sogar machen


----------



## sun909 (13. Juli 2015)

Tolle Sache!

Bitte rechtzeitig in den Lokalforen ankündigen (Köln/Bonn+Bergisches Land).

schönen Gruß


----------



## MTBmarkoT (16. Juli 2015)

klingt gut


----------



## Normansbike (16. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ares1000 (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo an alle, unsere Internetseite ist nun online. 

Unter www.ctbergischland.de findet Ihr alle Infos. Die Seite wird weiterhin bearbeitet und aktualisiert. Also am besten einfach mal regelmäßig rein schauen.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (7. August 2015)

Sehr schön...bin an dem Tag leider in Plettenberg...hoffe auf nächstes Jahr...


----------



## musiclust (20. August 2015)

und die Adler Mounty Tour gibt es auch noch


----------



## ares1000 (21. August 2015)

Ja, richtig. Eine Woche später.


----------



## musiclust (21. August 2015)

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Dann kann ich ja doch an beiden Teilnehmen.


----------



## ares1000 (21. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ares1000 (2. September 2015)

Mooin, 
so sehen die Schilder für die CTF um die Dhünntalsperre aus. 

Wir freuen uns auf Euch und hoffen auf ein wenig Nachsicht und Verständnis wenn beim ersten mal nicht alles 100% funktioniert. 



Anhang anzeigen 417431


----------



## JanTenner (3. September 2015)

Super Sache! Nur werde ich es dieses Jahr wohl nicht schaffen. Viel Erfolg beim Durchführen und hoffentlich bis 2016!


----------



## Tapir (8. September 2015)

Wie verlief die Erstauflage?


----------



## ares1000 (8. September 2015)

Um es vorweg kurz zu sagen: Sehr gut für´s erste mal. 

Die Zahl der Teilnehmer war zwar nicht wie erhofft, um kostendeckend zu sein, aber wir schreiben das dem generell schlechten Wetter an dem Wochenende zu.  Generell vollkommen in Ordnung und einkalkuliert. Es ging ja auch darum ein "Exempel" zu statuieren und zu zeigen das nichts schlimmes im Wald passiert wenn eine solche Veranstaltung dort statt findet. 

Es sind somit auch tatsächlich keine Kröten, Vögel oder sonstige Wildtiere zu schaden oder ums Leben gekommen. 

Auch mit den Wanderern der zeitgleich in entgegengesetzter Richtung verlaufen Wanderveranstaltung (die übrigens *nicht* angemeldet war!), gab es keine nennenswerten  Vorfälle. (Ausser der üblichen pöbelnden der Wanderer)

Die Rückmeldungen der Rückkehrer zu der Strecke waren durchweg ebenfalls alle Positiv. Bis auf ein paar fehlende Schilder (von Scherzkeksen entfernt) und dem rel. hohen Asphaltanteil gab es keine negativen Äußerungen. 

Wir haben heute die Beschilderung wieder zurück gebaut und mussten feststellen das tatsächlich einige Schilder an Kreuzungen fehlten. Dagegen ist man allerdings leider nicht gefeit und machtlos. 

Wir sind guter Dinge und wollen im nächsten Jahr eine weitere CTB auflegen.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (8. September 2015)

Tapir schrieb:


> Wie verlief die Erstauflage?



Seeehr rudimäntäre, unauffällige Ausschilderung, zum sportlichen Fahrradfahren
nicht geeignet. Auf den ganzen 70km nur ein (sehr schöner!) Singletrail.


----------



## ares1000 (9. September 2015)

Hallo Thomas, 

Danke für das offen und Ehrliche Feedback. Das Thema Beschilderung haben wir als Verbesserung fest im Blick für die nächste Veranstaltung. 

Welchen Streckenabschnitt meinst du? Leider konnten wir einige sehr schöne Trails nicht in die Strecke Einbauen da es sich dabei um Strecken im Naturdchutzgebiet handelt. Leider sind die entsprechenden Organe hier im Rheinisch Berg. Kreis da noch sehr verschlossen.

Sehr schönes Rocky Mountain übrigens das Du dabei hattest. Ich selbst fahre ein 2003er Element.


----------



## Gudyo (9. September 2015)

War schade mit dem Wetter aber die Organisation war ok. Bin die kleine Runde gefahren und bis zur Verpflegungsstelle war es völlig ok. Das nach hinten raus mehr Straße kam ist nun mal so aber die Probleme mit den Genehmigungen kennt man ja. Einen Verbesserungsvorschlag hab ich aber doch, das Start/Ziel Gelände machte einen recht verwaisten Eindruck so gegen 12 Uhr, die Ankündigung erst um 14 Uhr mit dem Programm zu beginnen hat viele (u.a. auch mich ) bewogen dann halt doch ohne Kaffee/Bier und Kuchen dem Heimweg an zu treten.
Gruß aus Mönchengladbach
PS: Geschwindigkeit ist nix ohne Kontrolle, wen du der sportliche Fahrer warst, der mich 5-6 mal überholt hat weil er sich ständig  verfahren hat, kann ich dir nur sagen, das eine CTF/CTB KEINE Rennveranstaltung ist . Deine Chance kommt sicherlich am kommenden WE in Daun!


----------



## Thomas Sommer (9. September 2015)

ares1000 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> Welchen Streckenabschnitt meinst du? ......


Wie soll ich das jetzt erklären - auf der Zusatzschleife ein etwas zugewachsener Trail abwärts. Unten kam
man beim Stausee aus....
Und auf dem Teil, der doppelt gefahren wurde, war auch noch das eine oder andere schöne Stück.

@ Gudyo:
Ich war wohl nicht derjenige, denn dann hättest du mir ja den Weg zeigen können;-) Wenn ich nicht
mehr weiter wußte, waren wir meistens zu Mehreren und keiner hatte eine Idee, wo der  Weg war.
Klar ist eine CTF kein Rennen aber eine sportliche Veranstaltung ist es für mich doch. Dazu gehört auch eine
gewissse Geschwindigkeit und daß man nicht an jeder Abzweigung nach Schildern suchen muß.
Strecke und Ausschilderung sind für mch das Wichtgste bei einer CTF und dann vielleicht noch
die Wartezeit bei der Anmeldung.


----------



## 3radfahrer (10. September 2015)

Der beschriebene Singletrail war ziemlich verwachsen, oder? Dazu noch die im tiefen Gras verborgenen (dickeren) Äste. Fand ich relativ kritisch die Stelle, wenn auch nicht steil. Für nicht ganz so begabte Fahrer ist das bestimmt nix.

Ich hab mir an nem Dornenbusch die linke Hand aufgerissen und kurz danach hatte ich die Dornen im Hals stecken. Nächstes Jahr würde ich ne Machete mitnehmen.

An sich ein schönes Klima bei den Jungs vor Ort! Wir wurden noch mit Handschlag begrüßt. Die Strecke hatte jedoch für mich persönlich auch wie oben beschrieben zu viel Asphalt. Aber ansonsten ganz ok. Danke auf jedem Fall.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (11. September 2015)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Fand ich relativ kritisch die Stelle, wenn auch nicht steil. Für nicht ganz so begabte Fahrer ist das bestimmt nix.



....Grundsatzdiskussion, weiß nicht, ob die noch hierher gehört... was verstehe ich unter Mountainbiken,
was ist Breitensport, für wen ist eine CTF...
Wenn sich z.B. der Veranstalter über seinen Standpunkt dazu klar ist und die Veranstaltung auch vorher 
entsprechend ankündigen würde, gäbe es vielleicht weniger Unzufriedenheit. Aber meistens heißt es ja,
es ist für Jeden etwas dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ares1000 (15. April 2016)

Hallo an alle aus dem letzten Jahr und auch an alle interessierten für dieses Jahr. 

Wie es aussieht kann und wird es eine Wiederholung der letztjährigen CTB (F) geben. Aktuell zwar noch auf der gleichen Strecke. Einfach um erst mal überhaupt eine Genehmigung zu bekommen. Aber ich arbeite an neuen Strecken Abschnitten bzw. daran Asphaltabschnitte zu verringern.

Wie ist den das generelle Interesse? Und welche Verbesserungsvorschläge hättet Ihr zu denen aus dem letzten Jahr?

Ich freue mich auf Euer Feedback und Danke Euch schon mal.


----------



## ares1000 (30. Juli 2016)

Die zweite Auflage der Runde um die Dhünntalsperre findet statt!


----------



## ares1000 (1. August 2016)

Die Wegschilder für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Tapir (1. August 2016)

Hy
wie sieht es denn strecken mäßig aus.
konnte der Asphalt Anteil verringert werden?


----------



## ares1000 (1. August 2016)

Leider wurden alle Änderungsvorschläge, mit wirklich schönen neuen Streckenabschnitten,  abgelehnt.    Die Prüfung und Ablehnung der neuen Streckenteile war auch nicht günstig. 

Aber es geht da wieder, oder besser noch mal, darum zu zeigen das MTB nichts kaputt macht.


----------



## ares1000 (8. August 2016)

Die Beschilderung der Strecke steht an. Im letzten Jahr gab es Wünsche/Vorschläge für eine bessere Beschilderung.

Würde mich freuen wenn wir diese hier noch ein mal kurz zusammen bringen könnten.


----------



## BlackOut1 (16. August 2016)

Hat jemand Fotos gemacht?


----------



## ares1000 (16. August 2016)

Ich habe ein paar Bilder vom "Start" gemacht. Bilder von der Strecke wären natürlich auch schön! 

Werd ich die Tage online stellen.


----------



## ares1000 (16. August 2016)

Auch an dieser Stelle aber noch mal einen sehr herzlichen Dank an alle die gekommen und die Runde gefahren sind.

Aber auch an die Helfer und Unterstützer der CTB!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

